# Propranolol and Lamictal wonder cocktail?



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

Hi friends! Just kidding, I have no friends! Hahaha... huh..

Oh yea! So, I've had social anxiety, major depression, and an absolutely blown to hell case of mental dullness. So obviously I spend every second of my waking life trying to suck a little bit less and so far i've had luck with only 2 meds -Inderal and lamictal- Im still technically titrating on lamictal but I can already kind of tell that even when I reach my sweet spot, I'm still gonna have that "im on a goddamn cable car and im dead inside" feeling.

when i googled if the two get along, it wasn't on the front page, so it apparently doesn't exist. this leads me to meta explain this thread.. Would this just explode my face or am i concocting a melting pot of friendship.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

i think inderal and lamictal have fallen in love with one another (in your case) and have invited you to a ménage à trois.

anyhow, i checked drugs.com medication interaction tool and nothing came up between the two.

you can check for yourself or bookmark for future reference - http://www.drugs.com/drug_interactions.html


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

oh, and one more thing. Beta blockers are only a month good thanks to tolerance. Is there any way to prevent this?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Jawi96 said:


> oh, and one more thing. Beta blockers are only a month good thanks to tolerance. Is there any way to prevent this?


i don't know - maybe cycle between a beta-adrenergic antagonist, e.g. propranolol, and an alpha-adrenergic agonist, e.g. clonidine? not sure if there is cross tolerance between the two, but if there is no/minimal cross tolerance then that might work well if you can figure out how to cycle them properly.


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

Thanks a ton, person who's name I won't even try to pronounce! (seriously though, that is the best thing ever)


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

Jawi96 said:


> oh, and one more thing. Beta blockers are only a month good thanks to tolerance. Is there any way to prevent this?


Don't worry, you can use beta blockers for years and probably you'll never get a tolerance. Yes, you'll get a dependence, that implies that when you're gonna stop taking them, you have to do it slowly, otherwise you'll get rapid heartbeat and high blood pressure until the body stabilizes again. However, this last thing depends on the dose you're taking.

But about tolerance, don't worry!


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

As far as interactions go, I have taken lamotrigine with propranolol and I have not had any adverse reactions.

I no longer take propranolol anymore because it didn't really help me, but I seemed to be fine taking the two together.


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

oh, well to be fair, I WAS taking 640mg (40mg/day prescriptions can go a long way) as needed and that's the only time it would help. then it stopped working so i moved on to the next promising disappointment!


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey, I'm your friend if you stop destroying monkey's.


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

I.. I just don't see myself being just "of Monkeys"


----------



## mepan (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm going to try this "cocktail", too.


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

The best thing about propranolol is that it make me a cold-hearted jerk. I know it could seem a bad thing, but I always was the "good guy", very empathetic and unfortunately life tought me that the more you are a jerk, the less you suffer. 

It's sad, but it's so. I know do things and don't regret doing them. If I get bad reactions from people I don't care about, I don't care. Propranolol just makes me see bad thing which happened with a great deal of detatchment. It makes me a statue, makes me appear emotionless. 

In this crappy society, unfortunately, that's considered a good thing.


----------



## baxman (Aug 18, 2012)

^^wait, propranolol does those things for you?are you sure, its that which is changing you as in my experience, prop helps the physical efects of anxiety but it doesnt change me mentally in any way.i dont become more or less caring on it, it doesnt change my personality is what im getting at.

to the Op i dont understand the comment "im on a goddamn cable car and im dead inside".what does that mean?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

ricca91 said:


> The best thing about propranolol is that it make me a cold-hearted jerk. I know it could seem a bad thing, but I always was the "good guy", very empathetic and unfortunately life tought me that the more you are a jerk, the less you suffer.
> 
> It's sad, but it's so. I know do things and don't regret doing them. If I get bad reactions from people I don't care about, I don't care. Propranolol just makes me see bad thing which happened with a great deal of detatchment. It makes me a statue, makes me appear emotionless.
> 
> In this crappy society, unfortunately, that's considered a good thing.


are you sure the apathy is the result of the beta blocker and not the snri and the atypical?


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> are you sure the apathy is the result of the beta blocker and not the snri and the atypical?


Well, I started taking propranolol since more or less 3 months, since that period it's like I became less and less sensitive. However it could be also that I'm entering a depressive phase, all in all I don't feel that good, so it could be also due to this.

What I can surely attribute to the beta blocker is that I can stay physically impeccable in cases in which mentally I'm frightened. If you look at me in those moments I appear to be the calmest man in the world.

I was attributing it to propranolol due to the studies in PTSD and the emotional detachment it causes after traumatic events. However there are many confusing factors in my case.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

ricca91 said:


> Well, I started taking propranolol since more or less 3 months, since that period it's like I became less and less sensitive. However it could be also that I'm entering a depressive phase, all in all I don't feel that good, so it could be also due to this.
> 
> What I can surely attribute to the beta blocker is that I can stay physically impeccable in cases in which mentally I'm frightened. If you look at me in those moments I appear to be the calmest man in the world.
> 
> I was attributing it to propranolol due to the studies in PTSD and the emotional detachment it causes after traumatic events. *However there are many confusing factors in my case*.


¡un mogollón, me parece!


----------

